# Cigars and belly fat?



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Has anybody noticed their stomach getting bigger since they started smoking? Also, no your stories of you gaining weight over the last 20-30 years don't count. I know somebody posted something a little while back about gaining weight but he was smoking like 3-5 cigars a day and people were like na you just sit on you fat @$$ too much. Anyway, I'm in the 2-3 cigars a week rage right now and that is time i'd normally be sitting anyway. My weight hasn't fluctuated too much but I'm deff noticing more belly fat build up since I started. When I googled it, says its a common side effected of Vit N. The Big in my name is actually code for fat and I'm trying to stay below 200 pounds. Anyway, does anybody else have issues with this?


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Ate like a pig and gained weight after quitting cigarettes 13 years ago. 
No weight gain in my few years with cigars. 
Physiologically, nicotine is an appetite suppressant. 
The gut I have is great for catching falling ash, though.


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

200 lbs isn’t even close to fat. Unless you’re under 5 foot lol. 

But nic causing fatness goes against common examples of where cigarette smokers usually gain weight after quitting. 

I haven’t noticed my stomach get any bigger since I started smoking 2-3 a week. Also haven’t noticed it get any smaller 😒


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I have lost some belly fat since starting smoking.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I have not. Do you snack while you smoke?


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Discreetpuffer said:


> 200 lbs isn't even close to fat. Unless you're under 5 foot lol.
> 
> But nic causing fatness goes against common examples of where cigarette smokers usually gain weight after quitting.
> 
> I haven't noticed my stomach get any bigger since I started smoking 2-3 a week. Also haven't noticed it get any smaller &#128530;


5'6" and 200 pounds is nowhere near average, even by american means



csk415 said:


> I have not. Do you snack while you smoke?


Na. I normally drink coffee with a splash of half&half or a soda if I know its something that's going to put me under


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I've never heard of people loosing muscle (gaining fat) specifically due to smoking or nicotine consumption. Most complain of the weight gain after quitting because as Rondo said, it is a suppressant and affects metabolism somehow.

Chances are related to lifestyle and aging. I noticed zi gained some weight after I started smoking cigars because I traded time that I would be hiking or biking to prioritize having a cigar. I also found that after a cigar, I crave something to eat as it neutralizes the taste left over in my mouth.


----------



## PTAaron (Sep 1, 2017)

Seems counterintuitive.
In fact I know of bodybuilders that smoke or chew nicotine gum when dieting to help curb cravings.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Interesting thought but since I have Dr. friends that I lean on for evidence I talked to them a decade or so ago when I was really smoking like a fiend. As men age they tend to slack off from exercising and become sedentary and that starts the evolution of gaining weight. Some men have a metabolism where some don't have to deal with weight gain ( like me ) in fact I'm still at an attractive 175 pounds and hardly exercise at all except when going out to eat and those knives and forks can get pretty heavy. Heredity has alot to do with this as well...diet and food choices and meds. If you want to gain a ton of weight might I suggest 20 mgs of prednisone a day which will make you eat tons of food and will turn you into the meanest sumbitch in the valley...ask my wife.


----------



## Madderduro (Feb 26, 2018)

are u eating the cigars? if not then no the cigars are not making u fat


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

I prefer one of two terms over FAT. 

I’m under tall, not overweight. 
I’m fluffy not fat.

Fat has such negative connotations associated with it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Navistar (May 24, 2016)

It's those extra dark, oily wrappers making you fat.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Probably more related to lifestyle or activities associated with smoking like eating/drinking or sedentary positioning. 

Count your daily calories from all sources (closely) and let us know!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

For me personally cigars aint the problem, the beers and pasta on the other hand......well you get the point!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses. I got 4 things from this thread.

1) I'm getting old (true)
2) I sit on my a** too much (very true)
3) I'm getting fat and might be subconsciously eating the cigars without knowing (possibly true)
4) We should mate with @Cigary to ensure good genes run in our family (very questionable)


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Oh also, macros for the day so far is 40 calories from my half&half. I IF so my first meal isn't till like 3pm which consist of a 450 cal beef burrito and 1.5 scoops of whey protein so about a 600 cal lunch


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

BigPuffer said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I got 4 things from this thread.
> 
> 1) I'm getting old (true)
> 2) I sit on my a** too much (very true)
> ...


That's got disaster written all over it!:surprise:


----------



## Discreetpuffer (Apr 20, 2018)

Matfam1 said:


> I prefer one of two terms over FAT.
> 
> I'm under tall, not overweight.
> I'm fluffy not fat.
> ...


I've always preferred stout myself. Like a good beer. :vs_cool:


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Matfam1 said:


> I prefer one of two terms over FAT.
> 
> I'm under tall, not overweight.
> I'm fluffy not fat.
> ...


wait, what kind of "fluffy?" Well anything beats being a fluffer.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Don't know about y'all....but give me a good Strong Cigar and some Scotch and by the time I'm done and walking toward the kitchen..... well, here I dug up some home movie footage...


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

There's a connection, but I think you got it backwards. Everyone knows skinny guys jog and fat guys smoke cigars.


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> There's a connection, but I think you got it backwards. Everyone knows skinny guys jog and fat guys smoke cigars.


So the new insult on puff is to call people skinny?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

BigPuffer said:


> So the new insult on puff is to call people skinny?


Who the heck do you think talked the AMA into deciding that being well fed and a little on the beefy side oughta' be classified as "obese" now? :vs_whistle:


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

Discreetpuffer said:


> I've always preferred stout myself. Like a good beer. :vs_cool:


I was always a fan of husky.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TCstr8 said:


> I was always a fan of husky.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Vertically and Metabolically challenged..

Beats short and fat..

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Dang, I was hoping to come in here and see _*"New study finds that 3 cigars a day has been found to reduce stubborn belly fat in 40+ year old men"*_... haha


----------



## tazdvl (Aug 7, 2017)

BigPuffer said:


> Thanks for all the responses. I got 4 things from this thread.
> 
> 4) We should mate with @Cigary to ensure good genes run in our family (very questionable)


He did claim he is still "attractive" at 175 lbs.

But opinions vary. Hehe!

Taz 
I hate it when I forget to change my signature line.


----------

